
An Adventure in OpenAPI V3 Code Generation - GeneticGenesis
https://mux.com/blog/an-adventure-in-openapi-v3-api-code-generation/
======
GeneticGenesis
Author here!

We've been playing with representing our APIs using tools like Swagger for a
while and finally built a toolchain around OpenAPI V3. It wasn't all smooth
sailing though, the tools aren't perfect yet.

Let me know if you have any questions or tips for tools or best practises we
missed!

